# Wlan router verbinden



## fizban (21. August 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte  router wie in diesem beispiel verbinden

http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/N101236.asp

nur dass ich die router auch per wlan verbinden will

es klappt aber einfach nicht

woran könnte es liegen?


MfG


----------



## aNero (23. August 2004)

schaumal hier,
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials167776.html


----------



## HADEX (23. August 2004)

Die Router? Willst du zwei Router per Wlan verbinden? Oder nur diesen einen Router mit deinem Rechner?


----------



## fizban (23. August 2004)

Ich will von einem router im ersten stock zum nächsten im zweiten die routingfunktion brauch ich nicht.

Ich will praktisch die kabel und die wirelessverebindung wie auf diesem bild 







tauschen.

Also wireless pc - wireless router per kabel und, wenn  möglich  wireless, 

und wireless router - other router auf jeden fall wireless

wär mir auch recht, wenn alle verbindungen wireless möglich wären.


es andelt sich um einen dlink 664 adsl/wireless router
und einen dg834 gb adsl/wirelessrouter von netgear.


----------



## HADEX (23. August 2004)

Als DNS Server hast du schon die IP (192.168.0.1) des Routers mit WAN Verbindung am PC eingestellt, oder?


----------



## PhDStudent (23. September 2004)

Frage: Hat das bei dir geklappt? Sowas ähnliches wollt ich auch machen...


----------



## fizban (23. September 2004)

Hier die offiziellen Mitteilungen von Netgear und dlink mal zusammengefasst.:


"Eine Brigde mit nur einem AP ist nicht möglich. Dazu benötigt man
mindestens zwei Gleiche AP's DWL-2000AP+.
Was Sie jedoch versuchen können ist den DWL-2000AP+ in den Repeatermodus
zu setzen. Das dies funktioniert ist allerdings auch nicht sicher. Da
dieser Modus auch nur zwischen zwei Baugleichen Geräten DWL-2000AP+
funktioniert.Im Bridgemodus sind die AP's nicht erreichbar. Offiziell
funktioniert der Repatermodus zum DSL-G664T nicht.Da bleibt nur
ausprobieren.
Hier die offizille Aussage von Dlink:
Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Repeater Funktion chipsatzabhängig ist.Der
Repeatermodus ist ausschliesslich zum gleichen Modell kompatibel. (z.B.
DWL-2100AP zu DWL-2100AP)Das Repeating ist nicht mit einem Wireless
Gateway kompatibel. (z.B. DSL-G664T)Wir empfehlen, maximal einen Repeater
pro Accesspoint zu benutzen."




Hab den Netgear dg834gbgr mit nem dlink ap900 zum laufen gebracht.

bei den dlink geräten untereinander ging nix.


Ich Hab mir jetzt  Netgear POWERLINE adapter bestellt (xe  102)

mal sehn wie die sich bewähren.


----------



## obi1de (27. Januar 2005)

"Hab den Netgear dg834gbgr mit nem dlink ap900 zum laufen gebracht."
und wie? über die Repeater Funktion? Wäre dazu ein WG602v2 von Netgear ebensogut geeignet (müsste doch ähnlich sein?), was meinst du?


----------

